# Bodils birthday



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

It's my little diva's birthday. One year old and a grumpy little one :lol: 
I have no present for her, but tonight she will have a looong playtime.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy birthday Bodil, hope your mommy gives you extra cuddles tonight!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Bodil!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Julie Stuhr said:


> It's my little diva's birthday. One year old and a grumpy little one :lol:
> I have no present for her, but tonight she will have a looong playtime.


For Snarf's birthday, I am going to do the opposite and leave him alone. He will LOVE it! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bodil! Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Birthday pics 








































And then.. Go away!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bodil


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bodil!!!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Great pictures, and Happy Birthday to you, Bodil!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Happy birthday little one!

She's gorgeous btw, I just want to snuggle her ^_^

~Katie


----------

